# New FIAT Ducato and Peugeot Boxer Headlights



## passionwagon

:? Many threads but no solution obvious and so has anyone established if either company has headlight protectors OR a copy of the masking position. :twisted:


----------



## Pusser

passionwagon said:


> :? Many threads but no solution obvious and so has anyone established if either company has headlight protectors OR a copy of the masking position. :twisted:


Very good question and I too will need to know the answer to this one.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiat headlights*

Hi

I do not think a headlight adjustment is needed for the X250. I will try to have documentary evidence of this by Tuesday.

Russell


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Fiat headlights*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not think a headlight adjustment is needed for the X250. I will try to have documentary evidence of this by Tuesday.
> 
> Russell


I am really looking forward to this and I will be over the moon if this is the case.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiat headlights*

Pusser

Will you be over the moon at the sight of my documentary evidence, or the fact that you do not need to adjust them?

Russell


----------



## passionwagon

8O Warning the dipped headlight beam on the new Ducato/Boxer must be masked. However, I have established that FIAT and Peugeot do not have a suitable product available BUT the _*Halfords all makes pack *_is about to be updated by the manufacturers who have advised me the position is pictorial 5. So we have lift off. The product at £5.99 is an excellent buy with very clear instruction for putting and taking off. You just choose the shape from the patterns supplied.No I am not connected just a very satisfied customer from previous vehicles. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiat headlights*

Hi

Best I came up with was plastic headlight covers costing £51.06 from the Fiat commercial dealers. The kit includes the blackout stuff and details of where to put the black out tape.

Russell

Note - further to my initial posting above - the new chassis/headlights definitely need blacking out for continental use.


----------



## Grizzly

passionwagon said:


> 8O Warning the dipped headlight beam on the new Ducato/Boxer must be masked. However, I have established that FIAT and Peugeot do not have a suitable product available BUT the _*Halfords all makes pack *_is about to be updated by the manufacturers:


We bought the Halfords pack 6 weeks ago and, after much too-ing and fro-ing between Fiat, the manufaturers of the pack and the dealer made an executive decision and fixed the headlamp adjusters in position after parking against a wall at dusk !

No-one flashed us or complained and we drove with headlamps on all the time as per regulations.

I believe that there is about to be - or maybe now is - a plastic headlamp protector cum deflector for the new headlamps. Given what will surely be a gigantic replacement cost for a cracked glass I think we might get some of these before long.

There's no end to the expenses really....!

G


----------



## passionwagon

8O Sorry guys but too many references to the protectors for the mark 2 Ducato-will not do the mark3! The headlights are not glass but polycarbonate which is stronger than glass. If something hits a plastic protector and breaks it then the force will be so great as to continue through to the headlight. Looking at the new Ducato/Boxer headlight I doubt there is any room to secure a protector-perhaps this is why neither FIAT nor Peugeot have the product. :wink:


----------



## 98316

Can I ask what this is about as am now very confused. We have the new Bessecarr E495 with the new shaped headlights. Are we supposed to be covering them up or something as this thread sounds like we should be and have no idea what is going on now? Sorry, but am a typical woman who doesn't know a problem exists until someone else points it out or it goes wrong. Thanks, TravelBug


----------



## Grizzly

Hi travelbug. 

As with all UK headlamps, if you drive on the "wrong side" of the road your headlights will shine directly into the eyes of oncoming drivers and dazzle them. The cheap fix is to put a piece of either black tape or a piece of plastic with tiny deflectors over a spot on the headlamps and so bend the beam . Some models of motorhomes have a mechanical fix that will adjust the beam by moving the bulb.

There are, for older models of Fiats and Boxers, polycarbonate shields which cover the headlamp completely. When you go abroad you can cover over a marked area on that shield and so deflect the headlamp beam. The shileds also protect your expensive headlamps against stone damage.

It is illegal to drive on the continent without your headlamp beams deflected.

We have the new model Fiat and the manufaturers had not caught up with where to put the deflecting material when we went awwy. If you have problems we will take a photo of ours and you can put them in the same place

G


----------



## Pusser

I've lost the plot. So what do I need to do, step by step, when I go abroad with the new type Fiat headlights. There are far too many Frenchmen walking around with white sticks since my last two visits. So far I just used the wheel to drop the headlights used for weight issues with some success and some irrate lorry drivers  (On my car that is)


----------



## 98316

> I've lost the plot. So what do I need to do, step by step, when I go abroad with the new type Fiat headlights


Couldn't have put it better myself Pusser. Yes I would very much appreciate a step by step guide too as well as a photo for future reference. No plans to go abroad just yet, but perhaps in the future so would be very useful to know. Am still trying to work out why if I drive on the 'other' side of the road my headlights would be shining into the eyes of oncoming drivers, surely that would work even driving on our side of the road? Why does them being on my left instead of right make a difference?

Have lived overseas for several years so am sure I 'should' know the reason but at the moment I can't work it out, as I always had a left hand drive vehicle when living out there. Thanks in advance for helping me overcome my naivity on such a subject. TravelBug


----------



## Grizzly

Park your vehicle with the wheels straight. Turn on the headlamps and look at the beam. It is not straight. It is bent slightly so it shines onto the side of the road and shows up the edge of the road. This is fine in UK

Imagine then that the other road users are driving on the grass verge side of your car. Your headlamps will shine in their eyes and dazzle them. Not a good thing.

Go to Halfords. Ask for universal headlamp beam deflectors. For a couple of pounds you will get a collection of little plasic stick on shapes.
Read the instructions for your kind of van or car and do what they say.

I understand from the people who manufacture them that the new Fiat will be catered for in the packs they are about to sell. if it is not then e-mail the makers -address on the pack- and they will send you the instructions - ie where to stick the deflectors. If you have problems I will take a photo of where we have put ours. I can't guarantee that they are in the right place but certainly they seemed to work and no-one flashed us or crashed.

G


----------



## passionwagon

TravelBug said:


> I've lost the plot. So what do I need to do, step by step, when I go abroad with the new type Fiat headlights
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have put it better myself Pusser. Yes I would very much appreciate a step by step guide too as well as a photo for future reference. No plans to go abroad just yet, but perhaps in the future so would be very useful to know. Am still trying to work out why if I drive on the 'other' side of the road my headlights would be shining into the eyes of oncoming drivers, surely that would work even driving on our side of the road? Why does them being on my left instead of right make a difference?
> 
> Have lived overseas for several years so am sure I 'should' know the reason but at the moment I can't work it out, as I always had a left hand drive vehicle when living out there. Thanks in advance for helping me overcome my naivity on such a subject. TravelBug
Click to expand...

 8O The blanking is to ensure the dipped beam-which dips to the left in UK- does not blind continental drivers. May I suggest you read two comments back-grizzly-and those by me. :wink: :wink:


----------



## 98316

Ah ha, now I understand. Thank you all for being so helpful. Will contact my dealer and await the release by Fiat of the relevant packs and get one and put it into safe keeping until needed. Thanks again


----------



## Pusser

I understand it but don't know how to do it. I also remember someone saying that sticking stuff on to this non glass stuff can muck it up which I think was why at the time there were recommendations of a deflector. I love the instructions that say something like, "All you have to do is find the baseline, makesure the lines of the beam benders are vertical and job done." Every light I have seen has loads of lines. Alos I have seen many vans in Europe and cars with beam benders that match in positioning but I don't think they are meant to match i.e. both beam benders should be on the left of the headlight or on the right. I know this is going to be a problem for me without pictures and without Valium.


----------



## Grizzly

Pusser said:


> I. I know this is going to be a problem for me without pictures and without Valium.


Just stick a big piece of black tape in a prominant position on your headlamp and always drive in daylight Pusser !

G


----------



## Waleem

Although this doesnt affect me directly (Old glass poverty headlamps in mine, I'm afraid!!) I understand that applying tape directly to polycarbonate lamp lenses causes them to craze. (Something to do with the adhesives plus heat from the lamps.) My Father In Law bought the proper protectors for his 2002 Ducato because he was warned about this. Might be worth bearing in mind, because I can't think the new lights are cheap to replace!


----------



## Grizzly

Waleem said:


> I understand that applying tape directly to polycarbonate lamp lenses causes them to craze. (Something to do with the adhesives plus heat from the lamps.) My Father In Law bought the proper protectors for his 2002 Ducato because he was warned about this. Might be worth bearing in mind, because I can't think the new lights are cheap to replace!


I understand the Halfords plastic deflectors are designed with an adhesive that doesn't affect the polycarbonate headlamps. Certainly they do not seem affected so far.

As passionwagon says above though it is hard to see where the new headlamp protectors - if they exist- will fit on the new shaped headlamps. The old ones were held under by the bonnet but I can't see how the new ones could be.

G


----------



## GEMMY

Hi,  

If sticky tape is going to craze the new polycarbonate lens,then why at the Feb. N E C show did all the left hand drive vehicles on the Hymer/Brownhills stand have pieces of black tape on the appropriate part of the headlights? 

Tony


----------



## Grizzly

GEMMY said:


> If sticky tape is going to craze the new polycarbonate lens,then why at the Feb. N E C show did all the left hand drive vehicles on the Hymer/Brownhills stand have pieces of black tape on the appropriate part of the headlights?
> Tony


Was that because the vehicles had to be moved to the showground or were they proposing to sell them with the black tape fix ? If so, that is really cheap and does not make me think highly of either Brownhills or Hymer. I thought Hymer had adjustable headlights ?

Incidentally do accessory shops on the other side of the channel sell headlamp adjuster packs ?

G


----------



## GEMMY

hi, 

Left hand drive specs.after the exhibition were to be sent back to manufacturers.Adjustable yes, if your arms are pencil thin with four joints. 

Tony.


----------



## peachy

Hi 
we have got the new Bessacar 460 and we contacted just about everybody on this very subject and and the only answer came from Fiat and that was to buy the headlight protectors which are completely clear but have faint grove lines for you to position the supplied stickers to convert the beam. 

We had to bite the bullet in the end and buy them. there may be a clever way to copy it.

Lin


----------



## Grizzly

peachy said:


> Hi
> and that was to buy the headlight protectors .
> We had to bite the bullet in the end and buy them. there may be a clever way to copy it.
> 
> Lin


Hi Lin

How do the new headlamp protectors attach to the van ? With the old ones you had 2 bits of plastic which "hung" under the bonnet. I can't see any way this could be the same on the new ones.

G


----------



## oldenstar

Oh dear, oh dear. Think I'll go to Scotland or Ireland instead until my shiny X250 becomes old enough to have the right bits available.Unless of course it is true that in Ireland HGV's now drive on the right to free up road space for cars which still drive on the left. Then I'll stick to Scotland, if they still let us English in.
Incidentally, as my Manual is still in Italian can someone explain the nice buttons low to the right of the steering wheel depicting lights, with a 'mode' button. I do understand the depictions on the buttons, but why mode?
Paul


----------



## peachy

Hi G 
You get a fitting kit with the protector pack and instructions how to fit. It looks like part removal of the head lamp is neccessary. As these are genuine Fiat parts and fittings they should be mad to fit. 

The part number of the kit is F0046003173 Priced at £51.06 plus the dreaded VAT

We don't go until end of June but Fiat assured us it was the right kit for the x2/50 2007

Lin


----------



## Autoquest

Have just received an email from eurolites as to where to position their product on my Boxer 3 - They suggest using the spot only in position 5 on the guide. The dipped beam is the one that gets blanked and it is the one on the outside of the headlight unit (using the H4 bulb) it is easily identified because of the shroud covering the bulb - It is this shroud that dictates the beam pattern. Looking at the shroud you can see two cut outs, one in the 10 'o'clock and one in the 2 'o'clock position. The cutout in the 10 'o'clock will allow light out which will bounce off the reflector and illuminate the road to the left of the vehicle. Position five is is the 6'o'clock of bulb thus effectively blocking reflected light from the shroud.

Do not block or try to deflect your main beam (H1 bulb) which can be found on the inboard section of the headlight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Autoquest

Pusser - Both eurolight spots should be affixed in the same position on both headlights ie; 10'o'clock of the outer H4 shrouded bulb as viewed from the front. Again viewed from the front, this means the spot will be outboard on the left (offside) headlight and inboard on the right (nearside) headlight.


----------



## 123741

[
I notice that the latest Fiat Ducato headlight protectors are available on ebay from: CDtruckstuff He has nine pairs left... I have just bought the tenth. Only £10.00 plus postage. You can experiment with the deflectors at that price..


----------



## whistlinggypsy

hobby750phil, have you got a link for this item please.


----------



## gnscloz

hi whistlinggypsy i too bought these deflectors heres link
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## 123741

Whistling Gypsy... I see someone has given you the link.


----------



## Telbell

JUst been scrolling through the four pages and then realised it was an old thread :roll:

Anyway- got my protectors AND black deflectors from
www.climair.co.uk
-about £43 I think- and they were so easy to fit even I could do it :wink: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> gnscloz
> hi whistlinggypsy i too bought these deflectors heres link
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280345529168Q QssPageNameZMERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr3_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=280333845394&itemcount=3&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidget type=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its% 3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D3


gnscloz, have you installed yours yet and if so what was your thoughts on the quality and fitting as they seem a lot cheaper than Telbell's deflectors from



> www.climair.co.uk
> -about £43 I think- and they were so easy to fit even I could do it


 and I would think these would be of higher quality?

Bob


----------



## gnscloz

gnscloz, have you installed yours yet and if so what was your thoughts on the quality and fitting as they seem a lot cheaper than Telbell's deflectors from 

hi yes installed mine well worth a tenner theres 2 metal brackets that you slide between the top of headlight and the trim, you line them up with the holes in the deflector and a screw goes in there with a cap on top of that, the bottom of the protector is held on by 2 plastic clips you slide the fork over the plastic deflector and slide other end between headlight and lower trim, they are supposed to fit in a set place on the deflector but i found that they did not hug the headlight as good there so i slid them round the headlight till i found neatest point, they do have fiat logo on but who cares for a tenner. i own a bodyshop so can be picky with things but i,m happy with them


----------



## Telbell

Even though I've got the climair stuff I've sent for the "cheapy" ebay ones as spares- at that price can't grumble- so thanks for the info


----------



## Telbell

Hey hobby750phil: now that we know you have access to some good info & I've given you a "thanks" hows about subscribing then we can pm you & you can get even more info to pass on.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

gnscloz, cheers mate, that will do for me as well, as was said for a tenner its worth it and as long as they protect the unit that's all one needs.

Thanks

Bob

p.s. just ordered mine so only 5 sets left.


----------



## GTS1

Thanks lads just ordered mine been looking since 07 . used to lower the beam by mode adjustment with no problems , will pick up the beambenders from Halfords n fit to new protectors ... Job done !! Colin.


----------



## peej

I just got a set of these protectors from the guy on EBay. They are excellent value and arrived in less than 24 hours.

Although they are badged as Fiat Ducato they fit my 2008 Boxer perfectly.

Halfords "Beam Benders" now contain instructions for the later Boxers

Peter


----------

